# It's finally coming!!!



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just got word that my Immortal Force will be shipping next week!:9:

I can't wait. Almost 2 months now I have been checking the status and waiting ever so impatiently. For those that are waiting with me, it's almost over!!!


----------



## razorback4life (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree!
I just recieved the email! I hope the wait will be worth it!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, mine came today! All is well and it is awesome! Already put it together and have it at the bike shop to be tuned up. Can't wait to take it out for a nice long ride.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

That's good news. And weigh it too, if you can. Sure would like to know what those things weigh stock.


----------



## razorback4life (Jun 19, 2007)

*The Immortal Force is Here*

I received my Immortal Force last Friday. I was very skeptical of ordering a Motobecane because of all the fires in the forums. But, I decided to take a chance. I could not find too many issues with the bikes themselves mostly with people that should probably buy their bikes at a LBS, or have them serviced at a LBS. I have built 2 bikes prior from the frame up which included lacing the wheels, so I'm confident that I can maintain my bike. I even bought a torque wrench to properly tighten the carbon components. 

Once I received the bike, I looked it over to make sure every thing look ok. I could not find any scratches and the bike was exactly as specified except for the headset. FSA instead of Cane Creek. Which did not bother me too much. I took about an 1-1/2hr to put the bike together, I checked to make sure everything was torqued properly and adjusted the shifters, brakes.... The wheels were true and tight so no problems there. A couple of things that I noticed were the shifter/brake levers were mounted kinda high on the bar and they wrapped the bar tape around the levers in a weird way. It caused the hoods to bulge out a little more then normal? 

Took it for a 30mi ride the next day (it was raining the day it came in). I was very impressed with the ride; the carbon rides like a dream. It dampens the road noise, but when you push on the pedals it will take off. I ride ~20 mi a day so this seams to be a good every day rider. I have about 150mi on the bike and no complaints. I ditched the seat after the first day and ordered some new bar tape to adjust the brake lever locations and fix the bar tape job. 

I was supposed to get an email confirming when the ship date from BD was and tracking number after the 1st email to let everyone know that the bikes had arrived at BD. But I never received one; I still got the bike, a week late. The web site did say approx ship date. I'm still very happy with my purchase; you just can't beat the price.

PS Not a shill, just a guy looking for a good deal for the money.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

razorback4life said:


> I received my Immortal Force last Friday. I was very skeptical of ordering a Motobecane because of all the fires in the forums. But, I decided to take a chance. I could not find too many issues with the bikes themselves mostly with people that should probably buy their bikes at a LBS, or have them serviced at a LBS. I have built 2 bikes prior from the frame up which included lacing the wheels, so I'm confident that I can maintain my bike. I even bought a torque wrench to properly tighten the carbon components.
> 
> Once I received the bike, I looked it over to make sure every thing look ok. I could not find any scratches and the bike was exactly as specified except for the headset. FSA instead of Cane Creek. Which did not bother me too much. I took about an 1-1/2hr to put the bike together, I checked to make sure everything was torqued properly and adjusted the shifters, brakes.... The wheels were true and tight so no problems there. A couple of things that I noticed were the shifter/brake levers were mounted kinda high on the bar and they wrapped the bar tape around the levers in a weird way. It caused the hoods to bulge out a little more then normal?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like your bike. They're well speced for the money, but it seems like there's a fair amount of part substitution going on in Motobecane, at least from the last couple of posts I've seen. I hope you'll post a review when you've got a few thousand miles on it. I also see you've only got a couple of posts. I hope you'll stick around and join in on some of the other forums.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

I am almost ready to buy from BD, but now have a question. I'm interested in the Immortal Force too, why did you have to wait 2 months? I need a bike by the latest mid september, this could make or brake my decision to buy.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I had to wait 2 months since I pre-ordered before they came in. I just looked at BD's website and they are currently in stock. If you ordered it this weekend, you should have it by the end of the week. It's an awesome bike and you won't be dissapointed.


----------

